# Maybe Pixel is a Terrier!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Watch this! ound::


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She certainly has the burying technique down pat! What a cutie.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Watch this! ound::


It is so obvious that Pixie Pixel is having all kinds of problems adjusting to her new home! eace: Oye, Pixel, come play with me!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

She's a character!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She is going to keep you on your toes that's for sure!! How cute. Fun watching little puppy antics again for you I'll bet!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

She is so full of beans Karen, what a cutie. That is too funny. Keep posting those videos, that way we can all live vicariously through you and get our puppy fix. Lol.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, what a very cute little terrier! :-D Now, where is she going to go potty, though, when she has buried her toys in the littler box?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Oh, what a very cute little terrier! :-D Now, where is she going to go potty, though, when she has buried her toys in the littler box?


Thank HEAVENS I keep the litter boxes very clean!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So cute! I love that feeding station!

Jackie & Willow


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> So cute! I love that feeding station!
> 
> Jackie & Willow


Yes, I love it too. I never feed there, though&#8230; it's just a glorified water bottle holder!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

enjoy Karen, it brings back memories. They grow up too fast.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> enjoy Karen, it brings back memories. They grow up too fast.


Dave, this was very cute&#8230; NOW, but it's one behavior I DO hope she grows out of&#8230; I don't want her digging up my flower gardens!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like little Pixel is going to keep you on you toes! Very cute


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

We had the pleasure of meeting Pixel yesterday. She is a cutie and full of spunk. I think she's going to keep both Karen and Kodi on their toes. Kodi jumped up on the couch with us to get away from her to chew on his antler and, boy oh boy, did she try her hardest to get up their with him, almost succeeding I might add. It won't be long!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> We had the pleasure of meeting Pixel yesterday. She is a cutie and full of spunk. I think she's going to keep both Karen and Kodi on their toes. Kodi jumped up on the couch with us to get away from her to chew on his antler and, boy oh boy, did she try her hardest to get up their with him, almost succeeding I might add. It won't be long!


Yeah, I don't think the couch will be his "safe zone" for long&#8230; which also adds the problem that she really shouldn't be jumping DOWN from that height for a long time. I see an ex-pen around the couch in the near future!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I don't think the couch will be his "safe zone" for long&#8230; which also adds the problem that she really shouldn't be jumping DOWN from that height for a long time. I see an ex-pen around the couch in the near future!


Let the fun begin! :biggrin1:


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

She is quite the character! What a cutie.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I don't think the couch will be his "safe zone" for long&#8230; which also adds the problem that she really shouldn't be jumping DOWN from that height for a long time. I see an ex-pen around the couch in the near future!


What age would it be safe for them to jump down from couch height? Javi can't jump up yet so no worries about him jumping down yet really unless someone puts him up there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Generally, you shouldn't let them jump down from anything they can't jump UP on. It's only those very precocious souls that you need to protect from themselves! At 10 weeks, Pixel is still very much an infant.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

krandall said:


> Dave, this was very cute&#8230; NOW, but it's one behavior I DO hope she grows out of&#8230; I don't want her digging up my flower gardens!


How adorable is that! Sure do miss that wonderful puppy stage.

However, I think I would rather have Gracie digging in the flowers rather than in the "cat poop"!!!!uke: Seriously, though, I have to say that Gracie is very good about the cat litter. I think she thinks she can't get into the litter box.

Lots of fun times ahead with your new baby!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavGracie said:


> How adorable is that! Sure do miss that wonderful puppy stage.
> 
> However, I think I would rather have Gracie digging in the flowers rather than in the "cat poop"!!!!uke: Seriously, though, I have to say that Gracie is very good about the cat litter. I think she thinks she can't get into the litter box.
> 
> Lots of fun times ahead with your new baby!!!!


Oh, this is NOT the cat litter box!!! Those are not accessible to her! This is her own litter box, filled with wood pellets. It's completely clean, because I clean it every time she goes! I'd still prefer she not continue&#8230; largely because she's moved from just burying her toys to now SPAYING the litter over the entire room with her digging, and that's NOT something I want to have to continually clean up after. She's aggravated with me at the moment because every time she starts to dig, I've been putting the grate over the litter.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Generally, you shouldn't let them jump down from anything they can't jump UP on. It's only those very precocious souls that you need to protect from themselves! At 10 weeks, Pixel is still very much an infant.


I purchased stairs(two steps) for the sofa. Truffles still uses the stairs to get up. She loves to sit on the back of the sofa, but takes a flying leaps when getting down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I purchased stairs(two steps) for the sofa. Truffles still uses the stairs to get up. She loves to sit on the back of the sofa, but takes a flying leaps when getting down.


Yeah, we tried stairs for the bed for kodi... He just jumped over them. Seemed counterproductive!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you going to have both Kodi and Pixel in bed with you?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> She's aggravated with me at the moment because every time she starts to dig, I've been putting the grate over the litter.


Oye, Pixie Pixel, time for a dumparoonie on the living room carpet to show them who is boss! It's all part of training your Momi and Popi. :biggrin1:



krandall said:


> Yeah, we tried stairs for the bed for kodi... He just jumped over them. Seemed counterproductive!


Momi and Popi's bed is 28 inches high. I like to jump up, run to far side, jump down, RLH around footboard, and repeat the procedure.....over and over again. Popi doesn't like this, so he tries to catch mi with no success....and now the game is on! Popi says, "Ricky you are going to hurt yourself!" I say, Popi try to catch mi! :whoo:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Are you going to have both Kodi and Pixel in bed with you?


Well, certainly not until she is older and COMPLETELY potty trained!  Even then, Kodi snuggles with us in the evening, then goes into his crate for bed. (except when Dave's not home ) That will be the eventual routine with Pixel too, I'm sure!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Oye, Pixie Pixel, time for a dumparoonie on the living room carpet to show them who is boss! It's all part of training your Momi and Popi. :biggrin1:


YOU'RE not a very good role model, Ricky!!!  Fortunately, Pixel doesn't have access to the living room or dining room&#8230; Only rooms with hard surface floors. Even in My office, we rolled up the rug so there is nothing to temp her! 



Ricky Ricardo said:


> Momi and Popi's bed is 28 inches high. I like to jump up, run to far side, jump down, RLH around footboard, and repeat the procedure.....over and over again. Popi doesn't like this, so he tries to catch mi with no success....and now the game is on! Popi says, "Ricky you are going to hurt yourself!" I say, Popi try to catch mi! :whoo:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Yeah, we don't worry about Kodi any more. And fortunately, Pixel isn't big enough to get up on the bed yet&#8230;.More importantly, as a "room with a rug", she hasn't even been allowed on the floor in there yet!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Oye, Pixie Pixel, time for a dumparoonie on the living room carpet to show them who is boss! It's all part of training your Momi and Popi. :
> Ricky, Sheba just did a doggie somersault when she heard that comment!


----------



## Angela G (Apr 8, 2015)

That's so cute! Auggie will occasionally try to dig into our legs, clothes, and his crate mat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Angela G said:


> That's so cute! Auggie will occasionally try to dig into our legs, clothes, and his crate mat.


Kodi does that too, just before he settles down to sleep, especially. It's like nest building. But what Pixel does is digging either just for the sheer fun of it, or difging specifically to bury a favorite toy.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Angela G said:


> That's so cute! Auggie will occasionally try to dig into our legs, clothes, and his crate mat.


YES! Willow does that too. Sometimes she really gets carried away with it and I have to put a stop to it. Almost seems compulsive!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> YES! Willow does that too. Sometimes she really gets carried away with it and I have to put a stop to it. Almost seems compulsive!


I think it's a really "wild", instinctual thing that they do. I'm not sure there is a lot of thought that goes into it. It's just comforting. Lots of animals have nesting rituals&#8230; just look at a hamster&#8230; especially after you change it's bedding!!! :laugh:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Angela G said:


> That's so cute! Auggie will occasionally try to dig into our legs, clothes, and his crate mat.


Yuppers, same hear. I love to dig and bury things and bury miself. I sleep with mi blankie and teddy cow in mi crate every night. When I go two bed mi routine is dig at mi crate mat, then rearrange mi blankie and teddy cow. Like Tia Karen says.......it is "nest building." Usually, I will rearrange things in mi crate several times during the night just two get more comfortable. It's a doggie thing. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I think it's a really "wild", instinctual thing that they do. I'm not sure there is a lot of thought that goes into it. It's just comforting. Lots of animals have nesting rituals&#8230; just look at a hamster&#8230; especially after you change it's bedding!!! :laugh:


She goes really crazy with her digging though. Sometimes it's my leg, sometimes it's the sofa cushion, sometimes it's her bed. She'll get her bed so messed up that it just can't be comfortable! I'm afraid that she's going to dig right though the material sometimes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> She goes really crazy with her digging though. Sometimes it's my leg, sometimes it's the sofa cushion, sometimes it's her bed. She'll get her bed so messed up that it just can't be comfortable! I'm afraid that she's going to dig right though the material sometimes.


Yeah, I don't allow Kodi to do it on the furniture or on a person. They have to learn where it's appropriate. We're going though that right now with Pixel. Every time she starts digging in the litter and spraying it everywhere, I cover it with the grid. She'd prefer NOT to have the grid, so I'm hoping that eventually she'll get the message that if she doesn't dig, it stays open.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yuppers, same hear. I love to dig and bury things and bury miself. I sleep with mi blankie and teddy cow in mi crate every night. When I go two bed mi routine is dig at mi crate mat, then rearrange mi blankie and teddy cow. Like Tia Karen says.......it is "nest building." Usually, I will rearrange things in mi crate several times during the night just two get more comfortable. It's a doggie thing. :biggrin1:


Pixel has a plush monkey that she sleeps with. She also loves to bury herself in her fleece blankets so that only her little face is sticking out. The cutest thing is that once in a while, at night, I'll hear her just squeak the monkey once. It's not like she's getting wild or playing&#8230; it's almost like she just wants someone to "talk" to her for comfort. then she'll make a few little "errrp" noises, and go back to sleep. She doesn't do it every night&#8230; just often enough that it's kind of cute.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

What a cutie! Mae is a total burier (sp?). She buries EVERYTHING in blankets, under rugs, couch cushion corners. Just the other day I saw her go into one of my flower beds and come out with a biscuit I had given her the day before. I was surprised an animal hadn't found it, she must be a good hider.

Have fun with little Pixel, you know how quickly they grow up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> What a cutie! Mae is a total burier (sp?). She buries EVERYTHING in blankets, under rugs, couch cushion corners. Just the other day I saw her go into one of my flower beds and come out with a biscuit I had given her the day before. I was surprised an animal hadn't found it, she must be a good hider.
> 
> Have fun with little Pixel, you know how quickly they grow up.


She's giving Kodi a run for his money! Just yesterday, there was a big change in the way they were playing. Up until then, mostly it had been "chase me" games, with Kodi in front, and her trying to catch him. there was very little physical contact. Then yesterday, suddenly HE was chasing her. I KNOW he's still faster, but he was holding back purposely so he DIDN'T catch her. Then he'd cut across the garden, pounce on her and pin her. When I saw this happening I watched pretty carefully to make sure she wasn't getting scared. But she never made a peep and he'd let her up and the chase would resume.

Still, I wasn't SURE she was enjoying it, since she was ALWAYS the "victim". So I stopped them a couple of times and held Kodi back rather than letting him immediately take off after her again. The little minx turned RIGHT back and pounced on him to get him playing again!

They must have done that for an hour. They slept VERY well last night!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Then he'd cut across the garden, pounce on her and pin her. When I saw this happening I watched pretty carefully to make sure she wasn't getting scared. But she never made a peep and he'd let her up and the chase would resume.
> 
> Still, I wasn't SURE she was enjoying it, since she was ALWAYS the "victim". So I stopped them a couple of times and held Kodi back rather than letting him immediately take off after her again. The little minx turned RIGHT back and pounced on him to get him playing again!
> 
> They must have done that for an hour.


Esso es, that's the kind of relationship I had with mi CoCo down in Mexico. Even though I was three times bigger than this 12 week old, she is one tuff doggie cookie. Popi would catch mi and say, Ricky you are being two ruff with CoCo. Then CoCo would come over to mi while Popi is holding mi and jump on mi and play bite mi ear or tail and then run off and say catch mi. No harm, no foul. A veces, I chase her, a veces she chases mi. Playtime usually lasted about 45 minutes everyday, always same ruff and tumble. I miss mi CoCo. 

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Esso es, that's the kind of relationship I had with mi CoCo down in Mexico. Even though I was three times bigger than this 12 week old, she is one tuff doggie cookie. Popi would catch mi and say, Ricky you are being two ruff with CoCo. Then CoCo would come over to mi while Popi is holding mi and jump on mi and play bite mi ear or tail and then run off and say catch mi. No harm, no foul. A veces, I chase her, a veces she chases mi. Playtime usually lasted about 45 minutes everyday, always same ruff and tumble. I miss mi CoCo.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


You have to tell your Popi that he needs to get you your OWN little sister!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles have played the chase game since the very beginning. I was also concerned because Truffles was only 3lbs and Scout 17lbs. She was the one going after Scout It was interesting to watch how Scout would careful pounce at her, but never but his weight on her. She would jump on this back and hang on head. It was pretty cute! I watched them very closely for the first six months. Truffles still is the one on the attack. When Scout isn't in the mood he will come sit next to us.:bolt: She always tries to entice Scout to play the chase game.:biggrin1:


----------

